# how much attendance is required



## islandinthesun

How would you say the following in German:
"How much (school) attendance is required to be promoted to the next grade/year?" (This is likely unidiomatic English, but I hope it's understandable.) Another way of putting this might be "What percentage of attendance is required to be..."


----------



## elroy

Maybe:

Was ist die Anwesenheitspflicht, um in die nächste Klasse befördert zu werden?


----------



## anahiseri

I would say, 
*um versetzt zu werden*
it may depend on the German-speaking region. About the lessons missed, if it's in primary or secondary school, 
*Wie viele  Stunden darf der Schüler unentschuldigt fehlen*


----------



## elroy

Google suggests that “befördern” in this meaning is Swiss.  (Interesting, because I don’t know any Swiss German at all!)


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> it may depend on the German-speaking region.


Meines Wissens sagt man überall "(in die nächsthöhere Klasse) versetzt werden".

cross-posted


----------



## islandinthesun

anahiseri said:


> I would say,
> *um versetzt zu werden*
> it may depend on the German-speaking region. About the lessons missed, if it's in primary or secondary school,
> *Wie viele  Stunden darf der Schüler unentschuldigt fehlen*


Thank you, anahiseri! 
Do you have any suggestions for the first part of the sentence? And What do you think of the direct translation of "how much attendance": "wie viel Anwesenheit (braucht man...)" I found a few results for this on Google (mostly Austrian websites) but it sounds a bit clunky to me for some reason. Maybe because the original ("how much attendance") sounds clunky.


----------



## Sowka

"How much (school) attendance is required to be promoted to the next grade/year?"

My suggestion: Wie viele Anwesenheitsstunden sind für eine Versetzung in die nächste Klassenstufe erforderlich?


----------



## manfy

anahiseri said:


> I would say,
> *um versetzt zu werden*
> it may depend on the German-speaking region. About the lessons missed, if it's in primary or secondary school,
> *Wie viele  Stunden darf der Schüler unentschuldigt fehlen*


 Yes, there are significant regional differences.
In Austria you'd never say "versetzt werden", man *steigt *entweder *auf *oder man *bleibt sitzen*.
And the question of "unentschuldigte Fehlstunden" doesn't even arise. When I was at school 'unentschuldigt' was impossible; you always had to have a written excuse with your parents' signature.
And then in university it was the opposite: no attendance requirements whatsoever. You just had to pass your exams.


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> Wie viele Anwesenheitsstunden sind für eine Versetzung in die nächste Klassenstufe erforderlich?


Vielleicht auch:
Welche Mindestzahl an Anwesenheitsstunden ist für eine Versetzung... vorgeschrieben/erforderlich?


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Wie viele Anwesenheitsstunden sind für eine Versetzung in die nächste Klassenstufe erforderlich?



Oder "Welche *Mindestanwesenheit* wird für eine Zulassung ins nächste Schuljahr/ Semester vorausgesetzt?"



> Während an Schulen generell Anwesenheitspflicht herrscht, muss man als Student nicht jede einzelne Vorlesung besuchen. Bei den dazugehörigen Übungen und Seminaren sieht das allerdings anders aus. Diese setzten eine bestimmte Mindestanwesenheit voraus.
> Schule vs. Studium - Studament


----------



## Hutschi

I do not know about now. When I went to school they counted the days rather than hours.
But there was not neccessary to be there for a minimum of days but to bring the results.
Is ist really hours now? In this case I think they count hours of absenty. Is this true?


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> I do not know about now. When I went to school they counted the days rather than hours.
> But there was not neccessary to be there for a minimum of days but to bring the results.
> Is ist really hours now? In this case I think they count hours of absenty. Is this true?


Good question.  Yes, in our school certificates, the attendance was expressed in "Fehlstunden" or "Fehltagen" if I remember correctly. This means that normally, the attendance was described by the amount of absence. 

I don't know how this is handled today.

For the OP sentence, "How much (school) attendance is required to be promoted to the next grade/year?", I would now suggest:

_Welche Anwesenheitszeiten sind für eine Versetzung in die nächste Klassenstufe mindestens erforderlich?_

This would leave the question of units as open as the OP sentence. Or @JClaudeK 's #10.


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> Welche Anwesenheitszeiten sind für eine Versetzung in die nächste Klassenstufe mindestens erforderlich?


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Meines Wissens sagt man überall "(in die nächsthöhere Klasse) versetzt werden".


Nein, in der Schweiz sagt man das wohl tatsächlich nicht. "Versetzen" klingt in Schweizer Ohren nach einem für die betroffene Person unerwünschten Vorgang (wenn eine Person das Objekt ist)*. "Befördern" (wie von @elroy vorgeschlagen) passt für mich besser, aber ich bin unsicher, ob das das in der Schweiz typischerweise verwendete Wort ist (aber mir fällt gerade keine Alternative ein). "Aufsteigen" (wie von @manfy erwähnt) ginge auch.

*P.S.: Ausnahmen mit anderen Bedeutungen gibt es allerdings, z.B. "jemanden in die Lage versetzen, zu ..."


----------



## διαφορετικός

islandinthesun said:


> How would you say the following in German:
> "How much (school) attendance is required to be promoted to the next grade/year?" (This is likely unidiomatic English, but I hope it's understandable.)


I think the literal translation is not bad:
"Wie viel Anwesenheit (in der Schule) ist [nötig / erforderlich], um ..."
I don't know if the English sentence is acceptable. The same remark might apply as to the German sentence: The question is easier to understand and to answer if you add the usual unit of measurement (if you know it), like in the following example:


Sowka said:


> Wie viele Anwesenheitsstunden sind [...] erforderlich?


----------



## islandinthesun

Thank you, διαφορετικός! 


διαφορετικός said:


> The question is easier to understand and to answer if you add the usual unit of measurement (if you know it)


What about when you want to ask the question in terms of percentage? Does "Wie viel Prozent Anwesenheit..." make sense?


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> I don't know if the English sentence is acceptable.


I think it would pass in a casual/not-too-formal context.  I wouldn't use it in a formal context.



islandinthesun said:


> What about when you want to ask the question in terms of percentage?


Maybe:

_Wie lautet die Anwesenheitspflicht *als Prozentzahl der Unterrichtstage*, um in die nächste Klasse versetzt zu werden?_


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> _Wie lautet die Anwesenheitspflicht *als Prozentzahl der Unterrichtstage*, um in die nächste Klasse versetzt zu werden?_



Etwas umständlich formuliert: "Wie viel Prozent der Unterrichtstage/-stunden, muss man anwesend sein, um in die nächste Klasse versetzt zu werden.


----------



## elroy

Welchen Satz findest Du umständlich, meinen, Deinen oder beide?  (Oder vielleicht geht meiner einfach gar nicht?)

Braucht man in Deinem Satz kein "an" am Anfang?


----------



## Kajjo

I agree with the notion of #3: In Germany it is NOT about how much time you attended, but how much time you missed out on. Thus, the literal translation about minimum attendance is not really relevant in Germany. We would rather discuss the maximum missed time.

_Wie viele Fehltage darf ein Schüler höchstens haben, um noch versetzt zu werden?_


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Welchen Satz findest Du umständlich, meinen, Deinen oder beide?  (Oder vielleicht geht meiner einfach gar nicht?)
> 
> Braucht man in Deinem Satz kein "an" am Anfang?


Es geht da schon um deinen Satz. Zwar ist er nicht wirklich falsch aber mit dieser Formulierung klingst du wie ein Mathe-Professor, der seinen Schülern eine knifflige Aufgabe stellt: Wie lautet das Ergebnis als Prozentzahl des Ganzen unter Bezugnahme auf den 7-Tage-Durchschnitt des vorgegebenen Sollwerts, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass blah blah blah.  

Und nein, "*an *wie viel Prozent der Tage/Stunden" funktioniert nicht für mich.


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> Google suggests that “befördern” in this meaning is Swiss.  (Interesting, because I don’t know any Swiss German at all!)





διαφορετικός said:


> "Befördern" (wie von @elroy vorgeschlagen) passt für mich besser, aber ich bin unsicher, ob das das in der Schweiz typischerweise verwendete Wort ist (aber mir fällt gerade keine Alternative ein).


Für mein Verständnis, Züridütsch, nein. Beförderung heisst für mich immer _promotion_.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ergeben sich die Schwierigkeiten bei der Suche nach einem passenden Ausdruck daher, dass der Sachverhalt in der deutschen Sprache idimatisch gegenteilig ausgedrückt wird. Man würde sich meiner (bescheidenen) Meinung nach nicht fragen, wieviele Minimumstunden für den Besuch der nächsthöheren Klasse im Folgejahr erforderlich sind, sondern _bei wievielen Absenzen_ _die Klasse wiederholt_ oder _repetiert_ werden muss, oder in der Umgangssprache, wie @manfy bereits sagte, _ab wann einer sitzen bleibt._


----------



## anahiseri

islandinthesun said:


> Thank you, anahiseri!
> Do you have any suggestions for the first part of the sentence? And What do you think of the direct translation of "how much attendance": "wie viel Anwesenheit (braucht man...)" I found a few results for this on Google (mostly Austrian websites) but it sounds a bit clunky to me for some reason. Maybe because the original ("how much attendance") sounds clunky.


Well, just change the order: 
*Wie viele Stunden darf der Schüler unentschuldigt fehlen, um versetzt zu werden?*
or rather 
* um versetzt  werden zu können?*
because attendance is not enough to pass!


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> Wie viele Stunden darf der Schüler *höchstens *unentschuldigt fehlen, um *noch *versetzt zu werden?


Für mich funktioniert der Satz nur mit den beiden fettgedruckten Ergänzungen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

islandinthesun said:


> What about when you want to ask the question in terms of percentage? Does "Wie viel Prozent Anwesenheit..." make sense?


"Wie viel Prozent Anwesenheit ist erforderlich, um ..."?
It would make some sense if "Prozent" was the usual unit of measurement for attendence (and the base unit was known to everybody).
Otherwise it sounds strange and you have to express it more complete. You have to mention the base unit (days, hours, ...?) you are interested in. Possibilities:


elroy said:


> Wie lautet die Anwesenheitspflicht *als Prozentzahl der Unterrichtstage*, um in die nächste Klasse versetzt zu werden?





Frank78 said:


> "Wie viel Prozent der Unterrichtstage/-stunden muss man anwesend sein, um in die nächste Klasse versetzt zu werden.


Or another one: "Welche Anwesenheit in Prozent der Unterrichtstage/-stunden ist erforderlich, um ..."

As others commented, there are more usual ways to ask for (almost) the same information.



Thersites said:


> Für mein Verständnis, Züridütsch, nein. Beförderung heisst für mich immer _promotion_.
> 
> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ergeben sich die Schwierigkeiten bei der Suche nach einem passenden Ausdruck daher, dass der Sachverhalt in der deutschen Sprache idimatisch gegenteilig ausgedrückt wird. Man würde sich meiner (bescheidenen) Meinung nach nicht fragen, wieviele Minimumstunden für den Besuch der nächsthöheren Klasse im Folgejahr erforderlich sind, sondern _bei wievielen Absenzen_ _die Klasse wiederholt_ oder _repetiert_ werden muss, oder in der Umgangssprache, wie @manfy bereits sagte, _ab wann einer sitzen bleibt._


Ja, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein (wenn ich mich, wie ich hoffe, richtig erinnere): Es gab in der obligatorischen Schulzeit im Jahreszeugnis ein Feld "promoviert ja/nein", das der Klassenlehrer ausfüllte. (Neben den Feldern für entschuldigte und unentschuldigte Absenzen, die wohl in Tagen angegeben wurden.)
Aber dieses Wort, "promoviert", benutzt eigentlich niemand (für diese Bedeutung) in der Alltagssprache. Sondern man sagt "die Klasse wiederholen" oder "sitzenbleiben" (für "nicht promovieren", d.h. in Deutschland "nicht versetzt werden").


----------



## JClaudeK

islandinthesun said:


> What about when you want to ask the question in terms of percentage?


Ließe sich da nicht etwas mit "Quotient" machen?


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Ließe sich da nicht etwas mit "Quotient" machen?


Doch, oder synonym mit "Verhältnis". Ein wenig alltäglicher finde ich es mit "Anteil":

"Wie gross muss [der Quotient / das Verhältnis] von Anwesenheitszeit zu Unterrichtstagen/-stunden mindestens sein, um ..."
"Welchen Anteil der Unterrichtstage/-stunden muss die Anwesenheit mindestens umfassen, um ..."
Ein "Anteil" wird oft in Prozent bzw. als Quotient angegeben (muss zwar nicht), daher nehme ich an, man versteht es mühelos richtig.


----------

